# Placing t-track in countertop



## Crousetrodomis (Jun 1, 2009)

Okay, I have a workbench which only has a 5/8" worktop. So I really like this bench and i've got a really small work space which is a multifunctional area (my garage......i'm really calling it my world headquarters but the wife .....well you know.) A while back I had a cabinet shop make me a 1.75 inch thick peice of counter top to place on the work bench so I might beable to add atleast 2 sections or legnths of t-track. The bench is 6' long and a little over 2' wide. I know how I would like to set it up, running 2 legnths down the entire 6'. I plan on using HMWP as bench dogs with some other tricks I had seen previously in other workbench ideas. My problem.....how can I accurately rout the grooves I need?? I do have 2" angled aluminum which I plan to use as a straight edge but should I use 2 of them inorder to keep the groove tight?? (so I dont over shoot). Any advise will help and thanks for reading this.


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Rip a 1/4" piece of ply as a fence wide enough to do both grooves. Then pin it to the top you`re going to groove. If you need...then pin two outer fence strips in place to trap the router base. Rick


----------

